# Dumbbell swings



## kiko (May 18, 2008)

Which muscles are worked by dumbbell swings? I saw a vid of the exercise and it looked interesting.

Here's the vid:






YouTube Video


----------



## danny81 (May 18, 2008)

everything. especial. lower back, hamys, ass, abs, and shoulders


----------



## P-funk (May 18, 2008)

hips


----------



## danny81 (May 18, 2008)

o yah i forgot hips. but it is an entire body excrrcise it works prety mcuh everything


----------



## kiko (May 19, 2008)

Nice exercise to add at the end of a routine.


----------



## CowPimp (May 20, 2008)

Posterior chain/hips.


----------



## Mista (May 20, 2008)

I could see my grip failing and throwing a dumbbell.


----------



## fUnc17 (May 20, 2008)

Primarily hips. If you do it for reps rather than weight it really works your shoulder and lat endurance, just make sure you keep your shoulder 'sucked in'


----------



## TwoWalks (May 20, 2008)

Works the whole body, this is the exercise I do for warm ups before lifting


----------



## thewicked (May 20, 2008)

i do them as a squat/deadlift accessory movement but not like that..i hold the dumbbell by the handle palm down and do them one arm at a time. I've worked my way up to using the 110's.

my advice..learn the form to make it all flow and have a good grip..if you don't have a good grip use straps..the momentum makes that dumbbell want to visit the moon on the way up.


----------



## danny81 (May 20, 2008)

thewicked said:


> i do them as a squat/deadlift accessory movement but not like that..i hold the dumbbell by the handle palm down and do them one arm at a time. I've worked my way up to using the 110's.
> 
> my advice..learn the form to make it all flow and have a good grip..if you don't have a good grip use straps..the momentum makes that dumbbell want to visit the moon on the way up.



thatshow i did them aswell for boxing. but never did 110 lol. not even close


----------



## fUnc17 (May 22, 2008)

thewicked said:


> i do them as a squat/deadlift accessory movement but not like that..i hold the dumbbell by the handle palm down and do them one arm at a time. I've worked my way up to using the 110's.
> 
> my advice..learn the form to make it all flow and have a good grip..if you don't have a good grip use straps..the momentum makes that dumbbell want to visit the moon on the way up.



110's 1-armed are impressive. how's your shoulder with that kind of weight?


----------



## thewicked (May 23, 2008)

fUnc17 said:


> 110's 1-armed are impressive. how's your shoulder with that kind of weight?



no problems.. actually if you get the form down right first.. the weight is like a power clean.. just kinda moves with itself.. if you take all the different movements and make them one big FLUID movement.. just goes right up! 



but i would suggest definately working up to that weight HAHA! 

i got a buddy on another board. i know some of you  might know him if you're getbig members.. who cleans 125lb dumbbells off the floor with one arm no problem and hes' a stick! kinda pisses me off..


----------

